# Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Hometime or Calibre de Cartier



## Anson13 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a dilemma here. I am considereing to get myself a new watch and the watch will either be Jaeger LeCoultrre Master Hometime (Ref: Q1628430) or Cartier calibre rose gold and steel (Ref:7100039).
Honestly, I think they are great watches.

Jaeger LeCoultrre Master Hometime:
Pros:
It looks great on my wrist and extremely elegant. 
Outstanding craftmanship and movement.
Light and I dont have any uncomfortable feeling when trying it.
There is a 10% discount.
Dual-time zone.
Cons:
Honestly, I cannot think of any.
The price is a little out of my reach, but it costs less moeny than the Cartier.
Compare to the Cartier, Jaeger can looks a bit boring...

Cartier calibre rose gold and steel 
Pros:
It is beautiful watch.
It their first "in-house" movment.
The rose gold constrast with the steel which gives the wathch more of a character
(If the rose gold and steel doesn't look so good, I would have walked out the store with the Master Hometime already.)
Cons:
I want the leather bracelet with this watch, but butterfly clasp looks clumpsy, very,very clumpsy, it really throws me off..
There is no disount at all.
It is somewhat heavy watch.
I feel a little uncomfortable when wearing it.
It costs more than Master Hometime.

Conclusion: Please spend a few mins to leave your comment(s) on which one you would pick, or would you suggest me to save more and wait.
Thank you.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Additional Information: 
In my heart, JLC is winning. But my dad and sister suggest me to go with the Cartier, they said the watch is more "eye catching"...

I want to listen more voices before I decide, so, I don't regret.

Thank you so much for spending the time to read my post and the time to write down your valuable comment(s). 
Appreciated.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

if the JLC does look good to you, I'd go with the Jaeger. Although I'm a fan of rose gold dress watches, I googled the black and white faces of the Cartier and found it not to my personal taste as a dress watch. You would have to decide if the Cartier has a look you would still enjoy several years from now.

either way, enjoy your new watch!



Anson13 said:


> I have a dilemma here. I am considereing to get myself a new watch and the watch will either be Jaeger LeCoultrre Master Hometime (Ref: Q1628430) or Cartier calibre rose gold and steel (Ref:7100039).
> Honestly, I think they are great watches.
> 
> Jaeger LeCoultrre Master Hometime:
> ...


----------



## Spazz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hometime!... Or ANY JLC..

You're looking at the watches from the outside of course, and that's subjective... and while I prefer the JLC looks anyway, the point I'd make is that as watchmakers, there's zero comparison. 

It was just recently that Cartier started to invest some money in serious R&D with the program developing their ID watch prototypes, etc. 

But that's years away before we'll see it in anything in production, and even then, ill wait more years than that to make sure that sticks. 

In other words, JLC is one of the greatest watch manufacturers of all time. Cartier is one of the greatest jewelry companies of all time. 

So I'd buy the watch from the watch company not jewelry company. 

Heck, even Cartier refers to themselves as a Jewelry company not watch company 

a.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

Cartier is certainly a huge name in the jewelry business, but that shouldn't detract from their position in the watch world. Aside from pioneering the wristwatch, they've traditionally used very high-grade movements in some well-respected designs, some of which have been among the most desirable watches of their time. They've had their ups and downs, and while this particular Cartier is not exactly my favourite, it's worth mentioning that the vast majority of other watch companies can only dream of having Cartier's credentials and history in the business. JLC is obviously one of the exceptions, but it's hardly fair to say that there's zero comparison.

Now if it was _this_ Cartier, I'd choose it in favour of many of Jaeger LeCoultre's equivalent offerings, but maybe I'm just a sucker for mono-pusher chronographs:


----------



## Spazz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

hydrocarbon said:


> ...but it's hardly fair to say that there's zero comparison.


...and here I thought I was being nice!

j/k!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Anson,

I googled the Cartier model you referred to as I wasn't familiar with that watch. At first glance, I can see that it is a striking looking watch and an eye-catcher. Although it's not for my taste, I can see why you are attracted to its aesthetics. If you want to get people to pay attention to your watch, this might be the right choice.

However, based on your descriptions of how you feel about these two watches, I just think that you will likely regret your decision if you get the Cartier. First, you are not 100% satisfied with all the things it offers. Even though it grabbed your attention when you were at the AD based on its look, you will probably complain about its butterfly clasp, its weight, and other things sooner or later, especially given that it will cost you more than the Master Hometime (and sounds like the Master Hometime is already a stretch for you, you will have to make even more sacrifice to get the Cartier). 

Another comment I would like to make is that the Cartier is very distinctive looking (which is what attracted you in the first place), I will have a hard time wearing it very often (definitely not an everyday watch for me). And you might even grow tired of its look pretty soon. The thing I find out about JLC watches is that they have a lot of depth. I have owned my first JLC watch for almost a year and have been wearing it almost every day. Never got bored with it. Once in a while, more frequently during the first few months, I will find something new about the watch I didn't know before. The way they treat the sub-dial, the hands, the bezel, etc. 

I have mentioned several times here before, that I think the JLC's GMT implementation is one of the most elegant I have seen. 

So, I would without doubt pick the Master Hometime over the Cartier at this point. The Cartier can be your next watch if you still like it after a while.

Hope this helps.

Daniel


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

You can always get the best of both worlds, a Cartier with a JLC movement.


----------



## das rattles (Apr 8, 2013)

i guess being at a JLC forum, things will be slightly bias. 

personally, i prefer the JLC simply because it is less cluttered. the cartier is great in the sense that they are starting to make their own movements but being relatively new, no one really knows how it'll hold up over time. 

and.... JLC is a watch company who specializes in making watches. Cartier.... makes more jewellery. 


go with the JLC. i think you've already half decided seeing you could hardly come up with any cons. (though i'm sure there is, as with any other watch out there)


----------



## Csquared (May 9, 2013)

I was stuck with a similar problem a month back. I was picking between the Hometime and the regular steel Cartier.

I ended up with the hometime and I don't regret it at all. I think the JLC will be something I can wear for years to come but not sure if the Cartier will still have the same impact later down the road.

No regrets. but maybe I'll get a Calibre de Cartier later just for fun.


----------



## Csquared (May 9, 2013)

Oh the other thing is why you getting the watch? For yourself? I know all the girls loved the Cartier. If you want something that grabs attention and something everyone knows the name of get the Cartier.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

JLC, no contest.


----------



## Anson13 (Sep 20, 2012)

Csquared said:


> I was stuck with a similar problem a month back. I was picking between the Hometime and the regular steel Cartier.
> 
> I ended up with the hometime and I don't regret it at all. I think the JLC will be something I can wear for years to come but not sure if the Cartier will still have the same impact later down the road.
> 
> ...


I am a student at my early 20s. Some might argue that its too much for a student to spend this much a watch.
I know myslef pretty well, if I dont spend it, sooner or later, I will spend the money on random stuff such as "edge brand" clothing, alcohol, and dinner with friends.
I would rather spend my money on a nice watch than on these random stuff.
PS: all your three JLC pics look simply astonishing.


----------

